# 2019 What's Your Theme?!



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Day of the Dead. I got some decorations 70% off on Thursday and I think I can get a lot during the year at dollar stores, goodwill, etc. Also it goes perfectly with my plant to have a taco bar catered so I don't have to do the food. Also, I got a skull cake pan a few years ago that I have never used, that I finally will use! Planning for next year really helps with the after holiday blues.


----------



## BarryJ (Oct 17, 2009)

Have two themes. One side of the yard will be a haunted dinner party - I'm thinking of using Mr. Chicken's Sybil as the center piece, having a drinking skeleton and a couple of animated skeletons doing things. I'll have some floating candles above the dinner table.

The other side of the year will be a haunted beach party/fish fry. Outside of a skeleton turning a rotisserie with skeleton fish, I haven't thought this side through much. Maybe I'll have my talking skull channel Jeff Spicoli.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

We're doing "Silent Night Deadly Night" which will basically be focused around the 2015 Krampus movie. Hoping for some really great after Christmas sales for additional lighting but most everything else will be handmade


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm doing the 'get off your butt and start setting up' theme, lol. There comes a point over the years where that's the plan and as long as you can follow through, the theme will come.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Mad hatter


----------



## Helsteeds (Nov 5, 2018)

We are considering a Ghost Pirate ship themed party, all the guests to come as manky looking pirate crew and the host (me) to go as the Captain.

Lots of white fabric to be collected over the year to make ship sails and I think we'll position a couple of projectors either side with a loop of rough seas. (Hope it doesn't make anyone sick!)


----------



## MsMagilicutty (Nov 9, 2017)

Since my kids have outgrown "trick or treating" I have been giving them parties. My daughter suggested a "Death Row" theme and my son wants a "Gamer's" themed party. (He wants to dress as Link from Breath of the Wild.) If you awesome Halloween lovers have any suggestions for either of these I would love for you to share them with me. (Ages: high schoolers)


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

A MIDNIGHT DREARY: 

Basically, it’ll be similar to Dawnski’s theme this year. 

I’m inviting guests to attend “a swinging wake” for Lucy Westenra (Mina Harker’s best friend in Bram Stokers Dracula). House will be decorated very much like a Victorian funeral parlor. I’ll hang black crape drapes on outside front windows, cover interior mirrors with black fabric, lots of black flowers around, etc.

Im using AtmosFX and a projector for the first time (spooky ballroom couple waltzing in upstairs window seen from front yard). 

I got the 6 foot tall skeleton horse on sale and I’m planning on building a carriage hearse for front yard. 

I’m also trying to finalize a “believable” backstory about how Lucy died (Count Dracula), and that there are actual suspects at the “wake” (vampires, Victorian ghost ladies, Edgar Allan Poe inspired costumes, Sweeney Todd, Jack the Ripper, Dorian Gray, or any characters seen on Penny Dreadful).

Plan on each room having different sub themes: one is the funeral parlor with Lucy’s open casket, another room filled with dozens of vampire bats, a Victorian creepy doll nursery room, a Tell Tale Heart room with beating heart sounds and heavy Poe focus, a Harry Houdini magic room, and a huge cemetery (twice th size of our normal front yard display) in our backyard (building new stones this year), a haunted library with nods to gothic horror, 

I’m BEYOND excited!


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

We will be doing a 'Murder on the Orient Express' theme. Just starting to think of decorations and invites.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

dbruner said:


> Day of the Dead. I got some decorations 70% off on Thursday and I think I can get a lot during the year at dollar stores, goodwill, etc. Also it goes perfectly with my plant to have a taco bar catered so I don't have to do the food. Also, I got a skull cake pan a few years ago that I have never used, that I finally will use! Planning for next year really helps with the after holiday blues.


My daughter suggested this theme for next year, since November 2 falls on a Saturday. Will your party be on the actual date or before Halloween?
I am excited about my original idea for next year of 'Murder on the Orient Express' but Dia de los Muertos will not be on a Saturday for a number of years after 2019. So next year is perfect for the theme. Hope you start a thread. Can't wait to follow your progress.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Such original themes planned for next year!! Can't wait to see everyone's progress.
I already have ideas for center pieces - small round fishbowls on candle sticks with crushed glass & hero & villian figurines in the bowls & funkins with hero logos cut out with my circut in 631 vinyl so they can be removed. 
Have my costume & my husband's already bought. Yea!!


----------



## Allamy (Nov 4, 2018)

2019 will be 1980s Horror Flicks (my section is The Shining).


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Voodoo Theme


----------



## Guywithmonsters (Oct 13, 2015)

We're doing a Wizard's study with a dragon hatchery.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

wizard’s study with dragon hatchery sounds interesting. I do all witches, wizards and fortune tellers so this intrigues me. Can’t wait to see and hear more


----------



## Midnora (Jan 19, 2019)

It was just going to be alien themed but it has now turned into an abandoned spaceship overrun by aliens. So lots of empty alien eggs, slime, and we’re going to try to make some fake control panels.


----------



## crashbig (Aug 22, 2017)

Old west gold mine, detached garage will be turned into a haunted mine shaft walk thru.


----------



## robin19871 (Jan 27, 2019)

Alien theme landing (complete with a large UFO) in a cemetery/ pumpkin patch on one side of my house, Regular Halloween on the front and inside I am doing vintage Halloween.. I live in a old victorian house on a corner lot ( 1/2 an acre) so I have lots of room.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

No theme. Actually leery of this year Halloween. I will use what I have and add on is always a given.


----------



## Orgarob (Sep 11, 2016)

We'll be doing carnival - Carnevil - I still haven't got all my sets put away from last year, so I need to hustle.


----------



## woodward55 (May 13, 2016)

We moved into a new house in December and have double the space so we were thinking of something more eclectic - a different theme for each room. That would be so much fun to pair foods and a signature drink or shot and entertainment but a lot of work! I think I am up for it. If not that.....we will do a Zombie Prom or Dead Disco theme. Or maybe a Halloween Haunt for the whole house!!! Clearly not committed to yet HA just another Halloween fanatic!


----------



## StageFright32 (Mar 16, 2019)

That sounds so fun! I love the idea of all the different room themes!


----------



## StageFright32 (Mar 16, 2019)

I would love to see pictures of so many of these!


----------



## StageFright32 (Mar 16, 2019)

Orgarob we will also be doing a carnival theme, I will actually be building a ticket booth next week, already have all the wood. I have gone through a lot of the past threads on this theme and there are so many good ideas!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

woodward55 said:


> We moved into a new house in December and have double the space so we were thinking of something more eclectic - a different theme for each room. That would be so much fun to pair foods and a signature drink or shot and entertainment but a lot of work! I think I am up for it. If not that.....we will do a Zombie Prom or Dead Disco theme. Or maybe a Halloween Haunt for the whole house!!! Clearly not committed to yet HA just another Halloween fanatic!


We've done this since we started having our annual bash in 2004. Since our last move, we turned the Great Room into the hotel lobby/museum, we actually have Bloody Mary's Bar set up year round (I do add other stuff for halloween), the dining room is the dining room, the kitchen is the Choice Cuts Chop Shop, Guest bedrooms are witch's room & creepy nursery. My hall if full of pictures of all kinds year round, creepy & regular.


----------



## woodward55 (May 13, 2016)

We've always done themed parties and never considered doing something different in each room. If we go with that plan, I hope our guests will dig it. Some, not all of our guests, usually dress in the party theme with us and that's always fun!


----------



## 13doctorwho (Aug 12, 2017)

I'm finally going to do a party this year. I've always wanted to, but never had the nerve. I'm a huge comic book fan, especially Batman. I'm thinking of decorating the house like Arkham Asylum. Once I had the theme I just had a flood of ideas!! I'm really excited!!!!!


----------



## woodward55 (May 13, 2016)

Good luck with your party 13doctorwho! Let us know how your planning is coming along. SO MUCH FUN!


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

We did Heroes and Villains a couple of years ago - It worked out Great, lots of cool costumes!! 

One thing we did was a bunch of Minute to Win it games and had Heroes & Villains play against each other.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

We are doing Night at the Museum this year. Last year after Halloween I bought a 9 foot T-rex skeleton, that cemented it!


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Bethany said:


> We are doing Heroes & Villians
> Husband & I will be Batman & The Joker (Heath Ledger Style for me)


We did Heroes and Villains a couple of years ago - It worked out Great, lots of cool costumes!! 

One thing we did was a bunch of Minute to Win it games and had Heroes & Villains play against each other.


----------



## 128123 (Mar 1, 2019)

Our first year in the new house so outside will be fairly general and laid back to get an idea of how the neighborhood goes. Inside, for our party, we're doing a haunted playroom and my wife and I will be the creepy kids. Time to hit yard sales for old toys to trick out.


----------



## StageFright32 (Mar 16, 2019)

GroovyDruid said:


> Our first year in the new house so outside will be fairly general and laid back to get an idea of how the neighborhood goes. Inside, for our party, we're doing a haunted playroom and my wife and I will be the creepy kids. Time to hit yard sales for old toys to trick out.


Ohhhh... I like the idea of a hunted playroom! Will love to see pictures!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm doing Pet Sematary. My yard and walkway will be perfect plus I already have quite a few animal skeletons. I even have a cat who looks like Church in the original movie but I doubt he will want to hang out in the yard all night ?


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

Id never even thought of that ladyfrog but that idea is awesome! i already own most of the dogs so cheap and awesome ?. I cant wait to start building. Thank you for your creative ideas!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

CH31 I look forward to comparing notes with you! I'm currently hunting for old wood and large stones to make grave markers. Debating if I want to put all my dead pets' names in the Sematary.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Since I have a cemetery with a boatload of skeletons, themes are hard to do - so I kind of hint at a theme ( a masquerade ball one year, trick or treating last year, etc) 

This year I'm leaning towards a gypsy feel. I'm going to come up with a backstory about what happened to the family and have the skeletons dressed like stereotypical gypsies and instead of a cart, my skeleton horse will be 'pulling' the coffin that's draped in colorful materials or something. 

Last year hubby & I made a shack that will be pretty cool for a fortune teller to be sitting in with her crystal ball, etc.


----------



## Binxie (Jun 20, 2019)

I just stumbled upon this site through some pinterest finds and am so happy I did. This will be our first Halloween party and it will likely be just typical party decor but I have to say all of these themes sound amazing!!! I cant wait to sift through all the pics from your partys


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

I just ran across this site earlier today. Though I love Halloween, I have only had one party, back when I was in College. This year I am throwing one, and the theme is going to be Vampires/Undead. You can be either a vampire or something undead (yes, I know Vampires are undead, but i'm talking about demons, ghost, zombies, etc...). My aunt and uncle are being so kind and letting me use their house for the party, and so i'll be having a lot of decorating to do.


----------



## Danny-Girl (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm doing Scary White Christmas! The invitations are Creepy gift bags, will have a upside down Christmas trees with snakes. Santa Claus and Frosty The Snowman will be attached by the skeletons.


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

these themes all sound amazing!


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

bettyboop said:


> We will be doing a 'Murder on the Orient Express' theme. Just starting to think of decorations and invites.


OOPS! We changed the theme for 2019 to a "Witches Ball"


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

bettyboop said:


> OOPS! We changed the theme for 2019 to a "Witches Ball"


I've always loved that theme. One day I'll get around to doing it also.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Ours is a cemetery one would come about in the middle of a corn field with all the mise en scene of 80's horror genre with clowns and carnival theme on the other side of our yard. I would have been repairing my facades that took a hit last year but we lost our doggie a month ago and she was going through a tough span...but I will still make a cool display this year


----------



## jonnyci (Mar 1, 2011)

Allamy said:


> 2019 will be 1980s Horror Flicks (my section is The Shining).


We are doing this theme this year as well. Have a two car garage and the back half of another 2 car to decorate. Indoor decorations will be small. Keep us posted


----------



## jBOO (May 31, 2019)

80's Zombie Prom! Doing a graveyard scene with skeleton Prom King and Queen on thrones made from balloons, mix of 80's and zombies, pretty and gross, a huge disco ball. Already started decorating.


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

Zombie Prom theme this year for us!


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

You guys are Phenomenal! I'm not into the full blown themes, yet. Considering doing some fun things with Scarecrows.


----------



## crashbig (Aug 22, 2017)

Haunted gold mine walk through.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Samhain - the fall harvest.
I've really stepped up my garden game in honor of this celebration. We worked all year on a pumpkin arch that people will walk under to celebrate the goddess. In fall the plan is to cut off all of the leaves but keep the vines & mini pumpkins. We installed Halloween lights in early spring - that way the pumpkins could grow undisturbed


----------



## Harleysangel (Sep 16, 2016)

Danny-Girl said:


> I'm doing Scary White Christmas! The invitations are Creepy gift bags, will have a upside down Christmas trees with snakes. Santa Claus and Frosty The Snowman will be attached by the skeletons.


That's awesome! I wanted to do one called "the Nightmare Before Christmas", which would mostly be a creepy mash-up of Christmas & Halloween. I wanted to do a lot with Krampus & Gremlins & creepy dolls, but my husband was a little hesitant, so I will keep it on the back burner for a future year for now. I hope you'll share how it all comes together!


----------



## Harleysangel (Sep 16, 2016)

pumpkinpie said:


> We're doing "Silent Night Deadly Night" which will basically be focused around the 2015 Krampus movie. Hoping for some really great after Christmas sales for additional lighting but most everything else will be handmade


I wanted to do a theme like this, but my husband was a little hesitant. I have put it on the back burner for now, but I'm hoping to maybe do a little Krampusnacht celebration in December...I hope you'll share how it turns out!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Harleysangel, sadly I had to back burner mine too  it will still happen though just not this year. We actually decided to take the year off. So I guess well b doing egyptian next year followed by the christmas theme in 2021-22. But we will have it, I think both holidays mashing together will be so much fun and different  

The plus side to this whole thing is I have more time to create 

Cant wait to see what you all do...I'll definitely be watching come December


----------



## Super_Freak (Sep 6, 2009)

Kdestra said:


> Samhain - the fall harvest.
> I've really stepped up my garden game in honor of this celebration. We worked all year on a pumpkin arch that people will walk under to celebrate the goddess. In fall the plan is to cut off all of the leaves but keep the vines & mini pumpkins. We installed Halloween lights in early spring - that way the pumpkins could grow undisturbed


Wow - I am truly impressed! I sure hope we will get to see a photo of the completed project - lights and all! I just may have to steal your design for next year! I am a firm believer in a dramatic entrance to make your guests feel engulfed in your theme. And this is perfect! I’m sure your guests will be impressed as well. ? ?


----------



## mschief (Sep 11, 2017)

Arrrrrgggghhh! It's a pirate life fer me and my crew this year!


----------



## George acton (Sep 2, 2019)

I have arranged a Zombie Party/Apocalypse theme Party. I will be the character of "The Walking Dead" (Negan), and literally I am excited to cosplay this way.


----------



## FrightNightFanatic (Sep 3, 2018)

This year will be my second annual home haunt. My house has a floor plan that allows you to travel through all the rooms with only having to do a back-track once. I convert (almost) every room in the house to a different theme (three rooms are not open to the haunt). Since it's a big undertaking, I will be doing a little bit of the same stuff as last year and some new stuff to spice it up. 

NEW: Out front of the house, a Fortune Teller (my daughter) will greet guests in her gypsy tent where she will read their fortune, they will then walk through the graveyard and through a spider tunnel before entering the home (graveyard and spider tunnel are repeats but I plan on adding to them to make them even better).

The main hall will be completely blacked out with creepy material hanging down to touch the faces of people, (everyone will brought inside in small groups and will be escorted by the fortune teller so they know where to go). They will go out into the garage which has been divided by pallets to make a path so you don't have to double back...here it is completely filled with fog with creepy music and body bags and a live actor who is banging chains and saying creepy things...we did this last year and it was a huge hit. 

The group will then go back into the house, down the hall to the laundry room where it will be a haunted nursery theme which extends into the master closet. It then transitions into the master bath where it turns into a organ harvesting scenario where I will have another live actor who will have had her eyes and other appendages harvested...she will give warning to the passersby to leave now before they get their organs harvested. The organ harvest scenario then extends into the master bedroom where another live actor will be the organ harvester who is in the act of harvesting organs (I scored a real vintage gurney for $5!!! I cannot wait to incorporate it!!). 

We will then transition into a "scare relief area" where the kitchen is a witch's lair (repeat of last year) and the dining room will be a skeleton dinner party which opens to the living room where it will be a continuance of the dinner party where I am hoping to be able to pull off the dancing skeletons ATMOSfx hollogram (Fingers Crossed). 

From there things turn dark again as the entryway into the other wing of the home is the entrance to Stranger Things "The Upside Down", the hall will have the popular ABC letters and Christmas Lights on the wall, the bathroom will have blue lights and look like a bathroom scene in the upside down and my daughter's bedroom will have the upside down version of Castle Byers complete with child actor playing "Will" 

This is where the crew has to turn around and back track through the living room to go out on our back patio which is a zombie theme (repeat from last year but with additions to make it better)

Whew! I'm tired just typing about it!! 

Here's some pictures of last year's comic relief as guests walked through the master bath!


----------

